# problems with the new software ?



## LV4-26

Hello,  Among other problems (which I've been able to solve by using the BB code) my return key seems to have no effect since the change in the software.  I understand that everything isn't operational yet in the new software version. And I normally would have bothered to ask. The problem is that I've just seen a few recent posts in which the return key seemed to be perfectly operational.    Could it be a problem with my own PC or my own configuration ? Does anybody else have the same difficulties as I have ?  Thanks in advance Jean-Michel


----------



## cuchuflete

Good morning Jean-Michel,
 Testing the return key,
and the "enter" key,


Both work for me, however none of the edit buttons, color, smilies, bold, underline, etc. work in Advanced mode.   They don't seem to work in Quick Reply mode either, although I can use vB codes, manually.  

Let's be patient.  As Mike advised us, it will take a while to debug this new installation.

It may be useful to report what is not working, with the understanding that, as you have said, 





> everything isn't operational yet in the new software version.


----------



## mkellogg

If you are having these problems, try doing a hard refresh of the page.  In Windows, you do that with Ctrl-F5.I have no problems with the *return* key.


----------



## panjandrum

I was having trouble with all the things Cuchu reported.
Return key was always fine in the post window, but not in preview.
I have just restarted the PC to see if that helps.
It did help some things.
I wasn't getting quotes to work either, then I clicked on the wee doohickey up at the top right of the window to change edit mode.  That seemed to help.

I'm sorely missing the copy, cut and paste icons at the moment.



> I was having trouble with all the things Cuchu reported.
> I have just restarted the PC to see if that helps.
> Return key was always fine in the post window, but not in preview.


----------



## LV4-26

Voyons si ça fonctionne

Voyons si ça fonctionne

Return key operational again. Yet the software is still behaving weirdly in other ways. But I've found a temporary solution for the time it will take for things to settle.

Thanks all and especially Mike.
J-M


----------



## panjandrum

Straight in to a reply window.
Typing text OK.
I can't copy the text with normal select text, right click, copy.

BUT now that I have clicked the editor mode button, I can.

It seems there is something glitchy with the WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## lsp

So far so good with the new software. No more google search, though?


----------



## mkellogg

Things should be working well now.

If you are having problems, please let me know through this thread.

If you are having editor problems (where you type a message), please also include your operating system (Windows, Mac?), browser and browser version number.

Thanks!


----------



## panjandrum

> If you are having problems, please let me know through this thread.


 
If I go straight into the reply window and type text then preview post the text vanishes.

If I click the editor doohickey, it works normally, but smilies look like the ancient text versions.

(Minor gripe - no cut, copy, paste icons)

WindowsXP, IE6

I am running away now - I'm sure all will be well by the time I get back.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks panj.  I see that the post preview is really messed up!  Let me investigate.


----------



## Jana337

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Thanks panj.  I see that the post preview is really messed up!  Let me investigate.


  Mike, I cannot use any icons, and all paragraphs I write are merged into one.    Jana  Firefox, Windows XP


----------



## Jana337

I am composing this message in *IE* - all icons are active. 

Jana


Edit: The problems with paragraphs persists.

Edit2: But I can edit it away, ex post.


----------



## GenJen54

> Mike, I cannot use any icons, and all paragraphs I write are merged into one. Jana Firefox, Windows XP


 I'm experiencing the same problems - no use of buttons, paragraphs clumping together. I also have Firefox and Windows XP.

*Edit*: Switched to IE.  All systems go. Like the way the new format works - larger boxes for writing, etc.  Looks nice. 

I'm sure you'll bring us Firefox users up to speed as soon as you are able.


----------



## LV4-26

Everything seems to be in order now including the "preview" function which was what I was referring to when I said it behaved weirdly.


----------



## mkellogg

I tihnk I've solved the preview post issue.  Let me know if there are still problems.

For those seeing ASCII smilies ; )
Do you see the A/*A* button in the top right corner of the editor?  Press it.  This will toggle between the standard editor (where you will see ASCII smilies) and the WYSIWYG editor (where you see the actual smilie).

Again, let me know if this doesn't work!


----------



## Jana337

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I tihnk I've solved the preview post issue.  Let me know if there are still problems.
> 
> For those seeing ASCII smilies ; )
> Do you see the A/*A* button in the top right corner of the editor? Press it. This will toggle between the standard editor (where you will see ASCII smilies) and the WYSIWYG editor (where you see the actual smilie).
> 
> Again, let me know if this doesn't work!



Icons active, cool!

Hopefully paragraphs as well.

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

Jana,
I can't reproduce the paragraph problem in firefox. Let me know if it is still happening.


----------



## Jana337

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Jana,
> I can't reproduce the paragraph problem in firefox. Let me know if it is still happening.


No, Mike, it isn't. As far as I know, it "was fixed" at the same moment when I found out that icons were active.

Jana


----------



## Eugin

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Jana,
> I can't reproduce the paragraph problem in firefox. Let me know if it is still happening.


 Mike, I also use Firefox and experience Jana`s same problems with the paragraphs: it seems when I hit "Enter" for starting a new sentence, it doesn`t work and everything that I write stays as a run-on sentence... Also, when I use "..." to highlight a word, it doesn`t work and instead, I get funny symbols to resemble those that I want to write ("")... don`t know how to explain that better... excuse my English...  And last but not least, cannot use the "advance features"... i.e., cannot use any smiling face nor edit my posts with bold, or highlight them.....  I hope you could understand my problems and that there is some solution for them...  Thanks Mike for everything that  you do to improve this great site!!!


----------



## Jana337

Eugin said:
			
		

> Mike, I also use Firefox and experience Jana`s same problems with the paragraphs: it seems when I hit "Enter" for starting a new sentence, it doesn`t work and everything that I write stays as a run-on sentence... Also, when I use "..." to highlight a word, it doesn`t work and instead, I get funny symbols to resemble those that I want to write ("")... don`t know how to explain that better... excuse my English... And last but not least, cannot use the "advance features"... i.e., cannot use any smiling face nor edit my posts with bold, or highlight them..... I hope you could understand my problems and that there is some solution for them... Thanks Mike for everything that you do to improve this great site!!!


Have you read Mike's post 15?
However, what you described is not exactly my experience: My paragraphs were neat when I was composing the messages. They only shrank when I clicked on Send.

Jana


----------



## Eugin

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Have you read Mike's post 15?
> However, what you described is not exactly my experience: My paragraphs were neat when I was composing the messages. They only shrank when I clicked on Send.
> 
> Jana


 Jes Jana, I read it and  I did "press" that button and could not even press it.... as with any other feature,  as I described in my previous post.  And my problems with paragraphing were as you have just described, only that could not convey my words as correct as you did  Thanks Jana for your kind help


----------



## VenusEnvy

I think I've experienced a problem with the new software. This afternoon, I typed something in quotes " " . When what I said was quoted using our quote button, the codes appeared.

Look at this thread, specifically, post #7, when Eugin quotes something that I said. I see in the quote box, the symbols &quot, which I'm sure shouldn't be there....


----------



## Eugin

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I think I've experienced a problem with the new software. This afternoon, I types something in quotes &quot; &quot; . When what I said was quoted using our quote button, the codes appeared.
> 
> Look at this thread, specifically, post #7, when Eugin quotes something that I said. I see in the quote box, the symbols &quot, which I'm sure shouldn't be there....


  Thanks Nick!!!! that was what I meant to say, and now you have provided us with the example!!!!!!  Many, many thanks!!! and hope this problem can be solved!! Cheers!!!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Eugin,
I've done a little investigating and found that you should do a hard refresh of the page (ctrl-shift-r in Firefox) and maybe clear your cache without any forum pages open.

Let me know if the problem continues after that.

Mike


----------



## OlivierG

Little problem: in Mozilla 1.7 (Windows XP) but probably also in Firefox, when clicking by accident on a link while typing a message (e.g. searching for a word in the dictionary), the "Back" button comes back to the right page, but the text that was currently entered is definitely lost. 

Note: it works well with IE 6.


----------



## VenusEnvy

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I've done a little investigating and found that you should do a hard refresh of the page (ctrl-shift-r in Firefox) and maybe clear your cache without any forum pages open.


If this is ALSO in response to my concern, I'll try looking up what these words mean,  then give it a go. I'll let you know if it persist, I suppose.

Thanks!


----------



## mkellogg

I'm still not sure about the quotes issue, venus.


----------



## cuchuflete

Cache cleared.   Smilies available, but the drop down is so slow it is visible, painting each face *Bold, italic, underline*   all working,
center,
flush right ​ 
flush left  all working.  





> quotes now back in action


For Mac-firefox users, click Firefox, preferences, press the clear cache button.

Seems to have solved most problems.  Preview post is working fine also.

Manage attachments still needs a little help.  The smilie below has been attached to many previous posts, and shows as a graphic in 3.0.7​


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry about taking the server down there everyone!  I'll leave it alone for a while before I try to make that change again.

Mike


----------



## VenusEnvy

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Sorry about taking the server down there everyone!  I'll leave it alone for a while before I try to make that change again.
> 
> Mike


You have our support, Mike. By the way, letting us all know a day beforehand was MUCH appreciated.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Another example of codes appearing in quoted text: Post #6 of this thread. The word [snip] appears in the quoted text.


----------



## mkellogg

'snip' isn't any code that I know of.  I think the author of that message put it in himself.


----------



## cuchuflete

> quooote cute quote color color test


image test:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Link test



attachments:


----------



## Alundra

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Straight in to a reply window.
> Typing text OK.
> I can't copy the text with normal select text, right click, copy.
> 
> BUT now that I have clicked the editor mode button, I can.
> 
> It seems there is something glitchy with the WYSIWYG editor.


 
I have the same problem, furthermore when I open a thread, the screen is refreshed (se dice así?  me dan pantallazos, como si se refrescara cada vez que abro un hilo) ¿A alguien más le pasa esto?

Alundra.


----------



## panjandrum

Typing text into a white window.
 
Inserted a smilie.

Paste works, and so does the "put in quotes" icon.

But I can't copy the text in this post.

I'll click on the editor mode icon.

Now the vertical ruler on the right has appeared and I CAN copy the text in the post. The smilie has become .

At the moment, it is all widely spaced, with blank lines between sentences.

Preview is OK.

Now trying to click the editor mode icon again.

Now I can see smilies OK, but can't copy any more.



> Sorry about taking the server down there everyone! I'll leave it alone for a while before I try to make that change again.


 
This seems altogether very strange.
I hope it turns out to be possible to fix all these weird features.

Good luck Mike....


----------



## cuchuflete

This magnificent software thinks I'm a genius, and that I never make mistakes!
Hah! What other explanation can I find for the absolute and total inability to highlight a word or line, and then cut it? Neither the scissors "cut" icon works, nor can I use the Edit menu, in which 'cut' is light gray.

Such perfection is a heavy burden.  

What's worse is that this oddity does not appear consistently. I just cut and pasted a word in this post, but was unable to do so in the last one I wrote.

Help 

Aha!  I just switched from advanced mode to advanced mode with WYSIWYG, and the ability to cut went on the fritz.  Switching back to "standard" enhanced mode, the scissors icon has received a blood transfusion, and is no longer pale and weak looking.  

Please tell the kind souls at vBulletin that this looks, feels, and smells like a bug.


----------



## panjandrum

Into wysisyg editor.
 
Smilies work.
Can't copy the text in this window.


> Such perfection is a heavy burden.


But I can copy text from elsewhere and paste it here and put quotes around it.

There are no editing icons up there?


----------



## mkellogg

So it is the highlighting that is not possible?

You both have cleared your cache (in Firefox options) and done a hard refresh of the appropriate page (ctrl-shift-r or ctrl-F5), I assume.

Can you please take me step by step through the process of copying and where it fails?


----------



## Ralf

I have encountered two problems so far: ​
(1) The text of a post will be automatically displayed indented as soon as it is submitted. There is no chance to undo this formating. Editing a post will even enlarge the indent.
​(2) It is almost impossible to paste copied passages.
(If it shoul be of interest, my operating System is XP)

Ralf

P.S.: This is the way a post looks like after editing it ... no idea what went wrong.

​Edit: Why does this post look so weird? I barged in and tried to edit away some indents to see whether edits by moderators are different from those conducted by Ralf. Apparently yes. Jana
​


----------



## Rayines

> (If it shoul be of interest, my operating System is XP)


For me it's as follows: I can "quote", writing 





> and the other one with /.But, if after seeing it in "Preview Post", and wanting to correct it, when I see it again in the "Previous Post", it is looks as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If it shoul be of interest, my operating System is XP)
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's as follows: I can &quot;quote&quot;, writing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other one with /..............................
> Then, I must delete everything and write it again. The same if I want to edit it once sent to the Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rayines

Oh!, the previous message was a disaster, but of course, I'll not correct it. I've already given the reasons! It would take me hours!


----------



## LV4-26

I thought this might be useful to Mike and other forer@s :

I'm having absolutely no problems now. My operating system is Windows XP (LSD3) and my Internet browser is Firefox.


----------



## cuchuflete

Step by step:

1. I am in Firefox 1.0.4 for Mac, Mozilla 5.0, Mac OS 10.2.8
2. I am in the quick reply data entry window
3. Sample text. I can highlight it, but the scissors [cut] icon and the copy icon go to light gray as soon as I highlight any text. They appear in "color" now. I just highlighted the previous sentence, and they faded.
4. I just clicked the A/*A* switch editor mode icon to the upper right of this window.
5. I will highlight this sentence. I did so, and the edit functions/icons remained available. Cut and pasted: I will highlight this sentence.

copied and pasted: I will highlight this sentence. I did so, and the edit functions/icons remained available. Cut and pasted: I will highlight this sentence.

6. Now in Advanced mode:   edit icons are grayed out.
7. Click "switch editor mode icon"   No result: the icons remain gray.
8. Highlight text. The icons acquire color/function. 



> 6. Now in Advanced mode:   edit icons are grayed out.
> 7. Click "switch editor mode icon"   No result: the icons remain gray.   I am NOT in WYSIWYG. Smiles look like  colons and parens.
> 8. Highlight text. The icons acquire color/function.​



9. click editor mode icon again, to go to WSYISYG  Smilies now display as graphics. Edit icons are grayed out. Highlight text. Edit icons remain grayed out. From the Edit drop down in the toolbar, only "Paste" is available. 

10. Conclusion:  This is in need of a serious dose of insecticide.  

11. Wow! Suddenly, for reasons beyond my comprehension, the icons are colored again. I just inserted a smilie, and they went to gray again! 

Massive confusion....I think I'll leave this empirical evidence to the experts.

​ 
​


----------



## Ralf

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ...
> 4. I just clicked the A/*A* switch editor mode icon to the upper right of this window
> ....


This will at least solve my problem no. (1). Switching the editor mode enables me to activate/deactivate the indent function manually--a little laborious, but it works.

Ralf


----------



## panjandrum

I have adapted.
I am in the advanced wysiwyg editor.
I can activate smilies and they look like smilies. 

I can paste text from elsewhere using right click:


> There are no editing icons up there?


... but the list of options for right click is a big long list, not the nice short list of "Undo, cut, copy, paste, delete, select all" I am used to.

I can't cut or copy inside this window - these are not on the right click list, and there are no cut or paste icons visible.

If I click on the editor mode button, things change and I get the familiar right click list. 

I can then click the editor mode button again and things go back the way they were.

Windows XP, IE6.

I have adapted


----------



## lauranazario

On a Mac powerbook G4, 1.5 ghz running on OS X (10.4.2)
IE 5.2 for Mac

I tried to post here using the Quick Reply option... but I could not get a new post to appear.
I got this message "posting quick reply --please wait" under the Quick Reply window....and nothing.

This post was created using the Advanced reply.


----------



## Philippa

Hi Mike,

When I try to do a text link (with the little world and chain symbol) it used to ask you first for the words then for the link. Now it only asks for the link and then it puts that twice www.wordreference.com like assuming that the only text I want is the actual link! Here it is with some spaces so you can see it: [ URL="www.wordreference.com"]www.wordreference.com[/URL ]

I can see that it's okay for other people, in this thread even. I'm on an hp pavilion mx70 computer and Internet Explorer. I've tried deleting dozens of WR cookies, but it doesn't seem to have helped (there are zillions of them, interestingly a few WR cookies don't delete at all!!)

Sorry to be a pain - I know it's only a little thing!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Alundra

Perdón por escribir en castellano,

Ya sé que estos no son realmente problemas para mí... sólo lo digo a titulo informativo...

Sigo teniendo problemas con copiar y pegar, aunque lo soluciono con edición, pero no puedo hacerlo directamente en el mensaje.

Y sigue haciéndome doble refresco de pantalla cada vez que abro un hilo. ¿Es eso normal? ¿No le pasa a nadie más? Antes no me pasaba..  

Mi sistema operativo: Windows XP, mi navegador: Google...


Gracias.
Alundra.


----------



## mkellogg

Philippa, I think you are now supposed to write the word(s), highlight the text, and then press the link button to create a link on that text.

Everyone else, I'm investigating...


----------



## fenixpollo

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I think I've experienced a problem with the new software. This afternoon, I typed something in quotes &quot; &quot; . When what I said was quoted using our quote button, the codes appeared.
> 
> Look at this thread, specifically, post #7, when Eugin quotes something that I said. I see in the quote box, the symbols &quot, which I'm sure shouldn't be there....


 I didn't have a single problem this weekend... I was able to edit in Advanced Reply mode just as always, with smileys and keyboard shortcuts in Windows XP/IE 5 and everything.  Today, on a different computer with XP/IE, I'm getting all of the errors that everyone else is reporting -- I'm in WYSIWYG mode but I'm seeing all kinds of code in my reply and in my preview post that I don't understand; editing toolbar buttons are completely inactive; carriage returns are not registering (this post has several paragraphs!) -- including Venus' above.  When I tried to type the word sense in quotation marks, it gave me this:&quot;sense&quot;I know you're investigating, mike, and I'm sure you're working your tail off, but I just wanted to throw in my two cents as an update.  ¡Suerte!


----------



## mkellogg

OK, here are the issues as I understand them:

Half-solved:

copy/paste problems: vBulletin says that it is "working as designed"  
I recommend that everybody learn ctrl-c for copy, ctrl-v for paste and ctrl-x for cut.
I'm sorry. This is out of my control, but I did tell them what I think about it!
Still without solution:

carriage return (enter key) does not create new paragraph for some people - both FF and IE
HTML visible (such as &quot; ) for some users.
When reporting that you have a problem, please confirm that your followed these three steps:

hard refresh (ctrl-F5 or ctrl-shift-r)
close all forums browser windows
then clear your browser's cache


----------



## VenusEnvy

mkellogg said:
			
		

> [*]then clear your browser's cache[/LIST]


A million pardons for the dense question, but how do I clear my browser's cache?....


----------



## belén

Alundra said:
			
		

> Perdón por escribir en castellano,
> 
> Ya sé que estos no son realmente problemas para mí... sólo lo digo a titulo informativo...
> 
> Sigo teniendo problemas con copiar y pegar, aunque lo soluciono con edición, pero no puedo hacerlo directamente en el mensaje.
> 
> Y sigue haciéndome doble refresco de pantalla cada vez que abro un hilo. ¿Es eso normal? ¿No le pasa a nadie más? Antes no me pasaba..
> 
> Mi sistema operativo: Windows XP, mi navegador: Google...
> 
> 
> Gracias.
> Alundra.



Hola Alundra,
Navegador puede ser netscape, internet explorer, firefox, opera...
Google es un buscador

Saludos 
Belén


----------



## Alundra

belen said:
			
		

> Hola Alundra,
> Navegador puede ser netscape, internet explorer, firefox, opera...
> Google es un buscador
> 
> Saludos
> Belén


 
Pozezo... (que torpe, madre... que torpe soy..  ) que el mio es internet explorer... que firefox no es, vamos... 

Alundra


----------



## panjandrum

mkellogg said:
			
		

> copy/paste problems: *vBulletin says that it is "working as designed*"


Really 
I haven't heard that one used in such a blatant case of BUG in a very long time.
Every piece of windows software works the same, except this part of the latest release of vBulletin.
I wonder why they designed it with this unique quirk - that is not the same as the previous version. 
Must be some special added-value feature that we simply don't appreciate yet.

Thanks Mike - no hassle.

Still wondering why I don't have the old cut, copy, paste icons on the post window - but in a few days I'll have forgotten they ever existed. 




VE.
Clearing your browser's cache in IE involves getting rid of all temporary files.
Click on tools; internet options; general.
Delete cookies, delete files, clear history.
Maybe you don't need to do all of that (clear history = clear cache as far as I am concerned) - but after I had done all that and logged in to WR again, almost all my problems vanished.


----------



## fenixpollo

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Clearing your browser's cache in IE involves getting rid of all temporary files.
> Click on tools; internet options; general.
> Delete cookies, delete files, clear history.
> Maybe you don't need to do all of that (clear history = clear cache as far as I am concerned) - but after I had done all that and logged in to WR again, almost all my problems vanished.


I did all three things, and I'm still unable to use the editing tools and I still see gratuitous code in the reply window.

I deduced that the p's inside the right- and left-carrots were code for carriage return, so I've been copying and pasting them to get the returns in this message. 

Definitely not a long-term solution, I hope.


----------



## Rayines

> I did all three things, and I'm still unable to use the editing tools and I still see gratuitous code in the reply window.


*Me toooooo!!*


----------



## mkellogg

Is anyone else experiencing the issues that fenixpollo is seeing?


----------



## fenixpollo

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Is anyone else experiencing the issues that fenixpollo is seeing?


O frabjous day! All problems fixed!  

*The solution:  Log out of WR, then clear history/cache/cookies/files as panj describes above, then close the browser.* 

When I opened up my browser again and logged back in to WR, not only was I able to tab directly from username to password without tabbing over to the dictionary entries, :wink:, but I now have full use of the editing functions and I no longer see that pesky code.


----------



## panjandrum

Just to be clear...
I use Post Reply, not Quick Reply
I have set my message editor interface to:
Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing
... and I have given up clicking on the switch editor mode button.
It may not be perfect, but it works.


----------



## panjandrum

Calloo Callay...
Can you see scissors and other editing icons in your reply to thread window?


----------



## VenusEnvy

> "This is a test for using quotation marks"



YAY! All is well! I did what Pan said; I logged out of WR, cleared my cached stuff, then logged back in. Horray!

I suppose the errors were like, leftover residue from the old software? Anywho, vote me in for "all problems repaired".


----------



## fenixpollo

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Calloo Callay...
> Can you see scissors and other editing icons in your reply to thread window?


 No scissors... When I said "editing icons" I suppose I meant the _formatting_ icons/buttons at the top of the advanced reply window -- 
_font style/size/color, smilies, attachment, undo/redo, bold/italic/underline, align right/center/left, numbers, bullets, indent/promote, insert hyperlink/document/picture, wrap quote (although there's no "wrap code" button anymore)._

I'm still not sure what the "switch editor mode" button does. I'm not going to mess with it.

 ::still chortling in his joy::


----------



## alc112

I saw other thing of this new software:
There is a new user registering right now and the Who's on-line page it's said: "logging in" and as far as I know, "log in" is what we do when we (alreadyy registered members) enter to the forum.


----------



## Rayines

Ale: but can you now use the icons in "Go Advanced", or in "Post Reply"? I did what everybody here has told to do (log out, close the browser and open it again, log-in again), but nothing has changed.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Mike,

In all my years in the software development business, I only came across that particular bit of arrant idiocy once. 





> "working as designed"!


 It was a serious bug reported by a customer, and the developer used exactly those words to respond. The customer had exactly the right reply: "If it works as designed, the solution is to get rid of the ^&$##@* designer and hire one with a brain." 

I know this is not your doing, but please tell the vB people that their design is unbelievably stupid. It requires lot more effort than the old version, and offers nothing useful in return. That is not an upgrade.

Forum users should not have to clear caches, do screen refreshes, or switch edit modes to do such basic things as copy and paste. 

Thanks for letting me howl at the moon on this one. Maybe another vB webmaster has found a way to "preserve" some of the 3.0.7 code to avoid this nonsense.

Cuchu



			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> OK, here are the issues as I understand them:
> 
> Half-solved:
> copy/paste problems: vBulletin says that it is "working as designed"
> I recommend that everybody learn ctrl-c for copy, ctrl-v for paste and ctrl-x for cut.
> I'm sorry. This is out of my control, but I did tell them what I think about it!
> Still without solution:
> carriage return (enter key) does not create new paragraph for some people - both FF and IE
> HTML visible (such as &quot; ) for some users.
> When reporting that you have a problem, please confirm that your followed these three steps:
> hard refresh (ctrl-F5 or ctrl-shift-r)
> close all forums browser windows
> then clear your browser's cache


----------



## alc112

Rayines said:
			
		

> Ale: but can you now use the icons in "Go Advanced", or in "Post Reply"? I did what everybody here has told to do (log out, close the browser and open it again, log-in again), but nothing has changed.



I haven't had any problems with this new version yet.
It's more beautiful  
Thank you


----------



## cuchuflete

Just to keep life from getting dull, here's a totally new problem report.

I was replying to a post, and put a quote from that post in my own post.

After posting, I saw a mistake--all my own.   
I pressed "Edit".

When the edit window opened, I discovered that the {img} code[/img} for the "Edit" button had miraculously appeared within the quotation text box.!

I tried to delete it, and the action crashed Firefox!  That's the first and only Firefox crash I've ever had.

I repeated the previous actions, but rather than highlighting the entire IMG string, I deleted it one character at a time, not daring to breath until the operation was successful.

Upgrade?  Where?


----------



## mkellogg

So does the image code show up consistently when you do this?


----------



## Rayines

> but nothing has changed


*Just in this moment, it seems to have changed for me. Hmmm  *


----------



## cuchuflete

testing to see if I can replicte the new 'feature'



> So does the image code show up consistently when you do this?


----------



## cuchuflete

I highlighted the text in your post #69, went to the "Post Quick Reply" window, wrote a line, clicked the Quote icon, and pasted your sentence.
Sure enough, the  for the edit button is there.

I had previously cleared the cache, done a hard refresh....

I'll try it again in this post...

1. copy a line from another post..
2. press the quote icon
[quote]
 I haven't had any problems with this new version yet.
 It's more beautiful :) 
 Thank you[/quote] 3. pasted ALC's text, 
4. No edit button this time.

So, to answer Mike's question,  it appears [B]inconsistently.

[/B]Easiest bugs to fix are the inconsistent ones...they "work as designed":D


----------



## cuchuflete

One more time...



> *Just in this moment, it seems to have changed for me. Hmmm*


----------



## fenixpollo

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> When the edit window opened, I discovered that the {img} code[/img} for the "Edit" button had miraculously appeared within the quotation text box.!
> 
> I tried to delete it, and the action crashed Firefox! That's the first and only Firefox crash I've ever had.


 I'd like to report the same problem as Cuchu.  I hadn't experienced it before this morning.  Thankfully, it didn't crash my browser!  It only happened once.


----------

